# More practice video



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Spent a couple of hours at the airport working on the high swing. Let me know if you guys get bored with this stuff... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aCRQJ65LMI

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the video. The more I watch different videos of casting by you and a few others on this site....the more I catch different tips by watching..It has really helped...:fishing:


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I never get tired of watching. Your videos are learning tools for me. I am not near ready for the pendulum but it is exciting to watch.


----------



## bjspearman04 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thanks and Keep'm Coming*

Tommy, Thanks for your time, effort and sharing of the casting videos.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I EXPECT to see a BJS video on here sometime soon!!!


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

keep them coming Tommy, they definitly help me.


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

You Da Man !!!! Keepem comming! :fishing:


----------

